# Selling craftwork while on JSA - any problem?



## dec1 (5 Sep 2011)

Query for a recently unemployed relation...

The person involved recently lost their job and is now on JSA.  They have an interest in arts and crafts and are considering trying to sell some of their work.  It would be a spare time, home based venture, certainly not a full time job.  I wouldn't think they would be making much money out of it, it would be as much a hobby as a way of trying to make some cash.

Will this affect their ability to claim JSA?
Are there any limits to how much they can sell or how much profit they can make?
Can you point me in the direction of the official source document for this info?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sean.c (7 Sep 2011)

It shouldn't affect their JSA, as the prinicipal thing is that they are available and looking for work.  Doing craft in their spare time isn't a problem.

If they intend on going to markets and stuff, then they might have to sign off the dole for that morning or whatever.

Obviously if they start making a profit, they are then earning income and must declare it.  I don't think it'll have much impact unless they're really taking in the money, in whcih case, they'll have to register as a self-employed person and pay tax and all that...


----------



## Sandals (29 Sep 2011)

try etsy and dawanda for selling craft items...


----------



## sallysoo (23 Oct 2011)

Depends on the amount they make

You can earn a certain amount a year without paying tax etc on it
Over that then you would need to keep a book as it would be a business

I think you get jsa and can work up to 16hrs on it? So money made from selling work would have to be the same amount, if over then yes you would lose some benefit


----------



## Ildánach (24 Oct 2011)

Any money that you earn from selling anything would be considered to be income from self-employment.  Any income that you earn from self employment is deducted from your Jobseekers Allowance claim euro for euro (the disregards for income from employment do not apply!)

You are allowed to engage in self employment and receive Jobseekers Allowance, as long as you are still available and seeking full time work.  Its unlikely that something like this would interfere with your Genuinely Seeking Work status, but the income must be declared, even if there is no tax liability on it.


----------

